# Dried Fruits and Vegetables



## whoopy (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm looking to expand the variety of treats that I feed Edmund, and I was wondering whether or not dried fruits or vegetables are acceptable. I have read on a few sites that they are not, but I've also seen a brand of hedgehog treats that includes drieds fruits and vegetables and is made by the same company that makes the hedgehog food I use (which lines up with my vet's nutritional guidelines).

http://www.pawsuppetsupply.com/262235.html

So, are dried fruits good or not?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

My opinion, no. They are not worth the risk of them getting stuck in teeth, the mouth or otherwise causing a problem. My opinion of the foods that include them is that they are risky.


----------



## whoopy (Sep 21, 2008)

What about fruit dried to the point of crunchiness? If I made some homemade apple or banana chips, that were as crunchy as his normal kibble, would that still be dangerous?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Castor and Pollux Ultramix has dehydrated fruits and veggie pieces in the food and my hedgie has no problem with them. There is a huge difference between dried and dehydrated. Dehydrated is crunchy; not chewy at all.


----------

